# LRCC(desktop) v LRCC(Iphone)



## MarkNicholas (Nov 8, 2017)

Operating System: Win 10 pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LRCC 1.0

Now here is an odd thing. When using LRCC on my Iphone and I filter photos of a certain star rating it immediately tells me how many photos have been filtered. However, on the desktop the number of filtered photos is no where to be seen. Is this a bug / omission in the desktop version ?

Same thing with keywords.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 8, 2017)

I'd think it's an omission rather than a bug. Hopefully things like that will get sorted out fairly quickly.


----------

